# Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier



## Blue Disciple (May 14, 2013)

Headed out to the pier on Pensacola Beach this week. Can anyone give me an idea of whats biting and what bait they are going after? Looking for anything that's good to eat. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Kings...bait with cigar minnow. Bull red will take your bait as well.


----------



## Blue Disciple (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep...good luck out there! Use steel wire leader, or equivalent. You'll be after some toothy fish...Tight lines YRM


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

the waters been cloudy for awhile so there has been lots of sharks. i havent been out there this week so i dont know the water conditions.


----------



## Blue Disciple (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys, headed out tomorrow


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Kings came through today.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Kings came through today.


thats good to know any landed?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I think 2 today maybe more im going out there friday morning the water should be a lot more cleaner then earlier this week.


----------

